# Cleveland Cavaliers 2014-15 Preview



## Boomshakalaka (Mar 24, 2011)

Over the next three weeks, I’ll be posting full 2014-15 previews for all 30 NBA teams over at CelticsBlog.com in SBNation's annual team preview project. Each article includes a breakdown of last season, a recap of the team’s summer, a full depth chart, keys to this season and predicted standings. This kicked off yesterday with the Bulls and Nuggets, followed by the Cavaliers this morning and the Timberwolves this afternoon.

For anyone interested, take a look at the Cavaliers preview from this morning. Here's a snippet:



> *X-FACTOR - Team Defense*
> There is no doubt in anyone's mind that Cleveland will have one of the most lethal arsenals of offensive weaponry this season. With three bona fide stars like LeBron, Love and Irving, they'll have no problem scoring the ball. The question in everyone's mind regarding their ability to win a title is "Can they come together as a unit and play quality team defense?"
> 
> While the Cavs have a lot to prove on the defensive end of the floor, you’ll be hard-pressed to find many better defensive quarterbacks than LeBron James. Anderson Varejao will remind everyone about what he brings to the table, as well, but David Blatt's entire rotation will need to be in sync in order for Cleveland to win their first championship in franchise history.
> ...


*FULL ARTICLE --- CLEVELAND CAVALIERS 2014-15 PREVIEW - CELTICSBLOG.COM*

Get your popcorn ready.


----------



## Voyaging (Jul 30, 2014)

Pretty good analysis, enjoyed reading it.


----------



## Boomshakalaka (Mar 24, 2011)

Voyaging said:


> Pretty good analysis, enjoyed reading it.


Thanks my man, I appreciate it! I'm glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

My top 2 tiers in the nba.

Tier 1:
Spurs
Warriors (2Ds - Defense and Depth) at full strength
Defenders: Iggy, Bogut, Barnes, Green, Thompson ......

Tier 2 
Thunder
Mavs
Clippers
Bulls - at full strength
Cavs
Heat


----------

